# Renault Clio Sports 197 Black.



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

*Renault Clio Sports 197 Black. Wet sanded...*

Hello thought i would upload some pictures after spending most of the day in the garage sanding/ polishing, First panel done on clio the bonnet taken a long time but very happy with the results. ive taken some pics to show you guys. let me know what you think. Just like to point out this was only done to remove the orange peel as my clio is full of it.

My homemade 3M sun gun also worked very well.

I did the following steps on the bonnet:

wet sanded with 1500 meguires paper

Mikra Abralon pad 2000 grit ,with DA

Mikra Abralon pad 4000 with DA

Rotary Polsiher with Gtechina wool pad and P1 or scholl s3 gold.

3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Compound with 3M yellow pad

then to finish, 3M Perfect-it III Ultrafina SE Polish with DA.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!! the depth in the bonnet! I wouldnt dare to wet sand :lol: 
Very nice car as well!


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome finish you have got there, i would love to do this to my focus ST as it really is covered in orange peel, really spoils the reflections.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

epic job, your a brave man


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Mate You want to get just bonnet wet sanded or whole car ??


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

My plan is to do the whole car, the orange peel is really bad all over, I'm in no rush as its not even summer time yet so just going to do a panel a week or sum thing along them lines, the rear pillars are really bad its a shame.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

What You use as LSP after wet sanding ??


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic reflections..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic result great clarity and very nice motor


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I've not seen one of those for ages, the £20 I mean lol
That is one hell of a finish on that paintwork, fair play to you mate


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

i had to google what LSP meant, last step protection, after wet sanding. i just use the compound scholl s3 gold or p1, does that answer your question??


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments, very nice I'm very pleased with my results.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice result, wet sanding is the way for the ultimate finish :thumb:

LSP = Wax/Sealant etc :thumb:


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

oh opp lol, there isn't any wax or sealant yet, just straight from 3m ultrafina. I will wax the car when its all done, I've also got chemical guys black hole to apply for extra shine.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work there mate :thumb: braver man than I am!!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish indeed - lovely car too - looks stunning in black :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning finish, i love these little Clio's


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

nice work. I thought it was only Ford that had bad orange peel paint - turns out my Rangie has it too, although not as bad. 
I think I'm going to give mine a full wet sand - starting with the bonnet. Really makes a difference.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats lovley mate. Cracking finish you got there


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great results there.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Woooooahhhhhhh - thats amazing work there mate, STUNNING reflections !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome reflections.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

mate top job!

Im looking for a bonnet to practise on as i havnt got the balls to do it on my own car yet!!


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello people im back with some more pictures for you, sorry i haven't been on here for quite a while been super busy etc, Today i did the drivers door, took around 5 hours in total, Alot harder than the bonnet with all the body lines etc. Ive tried to take more pictures this time round, sort of step by step.sorry if there is 2 many pictures now.



















This Orange peel will be the death of me.









After a couple of passes to start with.








]


































































































Nice little dent just appeared 













































Thanks


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Cracking job:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! I am amazed, stunned! Thats just awesome! I'd love the paint on my vee to be as smooth as that! You'd be horrified if you saw the vee's orange peel! and the 172 for that matter 

great work!


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

WOW

That is amazing.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great depth there, itching at the bit now to correct my car again!


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

That really is awesome 

I wish a had the balls to do this.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> That really is awesome
> 
> I wish a had the balls to do this.


Can only echo these sentiments, really fantastic results mate!

I'd love to have the skills/confidence to achieve that level of finish.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks peeps for the comments, i look forward to reading them all.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow that's some result!


----------



## Flashoff (Apr 15, 2012)

good job


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Great courage and fantastic results:thumb::thumb:any write ups on that rather horny looking Triumph TR?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great... 

Love the reflection of the £20... very good 

:thumb:


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Wow! I am amazed, stunned! Thats just awesome! I'd love the paint on my vee to be as smooth as that! You'd be horrified if you saw the vee's orange peel! and the 172 for that matter


Seems like everything out of Dieppe is much the same, my 225 was pretty bad on the rear half


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very true, the 197 wasn't too bad as it was white!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

epic.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome finish mate


----------



## chriscummins7 (May 27, 2011)

Admirable that mate!


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Been busy up the garage again, nearly done half the car now, done the back panel today, in my mind this was the panel i wanted to do the most as the c pillar is allways at eye level and the orange peel was very bad. Very happy with the results. takes a super long time but worth every minute. Its only ever done once and once only.

going to do the front wing sometime over the weekend so that means the the drivers side is complete apart from the sills etc. so ill get some more pictures up of the whole side view and some reflections..

Thanks for looking









evil



























This is what the panel looks likes after sanded with 4000 grit, its also got a shine.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats awesome work Martin
You must have balls the size of coconuts !!

Did you check the paint thickness with a PTG to see what you started with and what you ended up with?

That would be my concern, amount of clearcoat removal, but you obviously seem to know what youre doing.

I've had a Clio172, now have a Clio182 and RS Twingo.
172 paint was not bad, 182 is very good, Twingo is like your Clio.

edit: Twingo is like your Clio WAS.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey James, thanks for the comment, no i don't have a PTG, my theory is i only cut back the clear coat till the orange peel is removed, then polish it back. Ive looked at nearly all KDS wet sanding post I'm just copying what he does, He just sands till the orange peel is removed in clear coat.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Proper Mini looks the biz. Parents had a couple of these from new and they didnt look as good as yours:thumb::thumb:


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

lol thanks ye a lot of time and money went into my van, it will be missed, sold it to a french man who came over with a trailer, he was very keen didn't even take it for a test drive.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

im in love with this paint! so awesome!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

I can honestly say that I have never seen a finish as nice as that, the depth of the reflections is mirror like. I wouldn't dare do that to my car!


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Just for you Mr crossroads man.


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

The depth looks amazing! 

As many have said wish I was as brave as you!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Simply Awesome, wetsanding and machining, you have a serious skill, the reflections from the bonnet are like glass :thumb:


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Plz vote for me on The Detailing World Monthly Detail May Competition

pLeAsE


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Got some more pictures for you guys & girls, been looking forward to sanding the front wings down since starting this whole wet sanding process. very pleased with the results again, taken forever, bad back now the usual. the whole car is nearly finshed now the roof is going to be wrapped and the boot lid had a respray because of rust issue's so the finish was 90% orange peel free. hope you enjoy looking. Also found a nice little dent which ive never seen before and also 2 area's on the passages side where the robots forgot to paint. funny that.
























































































































































































































Where has my paint gone???


















































































Thank you...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Incredible reflections,top marks for bravery and workmsnship!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good... been ages since I sanded mine


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

ye just seen your page on wet sanding craig, a very good finish.glad mine is nearly finished now.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks,

certainly is the last step when you just want that little bit more gloss... the kind polishing alone can't get you


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like i used pretty much the same products as you, really liked the p1 and the gtechniq woolpad, also really really liked the scholl s3 gold. both claiming they remove 1500 grit marks. was looking to invest in sum of them hex pads heard very good reviews. but just spent way to much on car cleaning stuff atm, just waiting for gtechniq EXo to be released then going 2 give the car a final polish with 3m ultrafina then apply the EXo. fingers crossed.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got lots of EXO


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

lol oh really. your a very lucky person, i take it you brought the bigger tin for £120. how did u find applying it as panels temp need to be in like their 20's for it to bond.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

fancy selling me some to a fellow wet sander who wants maximum protection for his pride and joy.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

martinclarkie said:


> lol oh really. your a very lucky person, i take it you brought the bigger tin for £120. how did u find applying it as panels temp need to be in like their 20's for it to bond.


there is an entire pallet of exo at work  :lol: (until tuesday :lol

I've gone through a few tins in the past 5 months haha.. been using it since before it was even called exo :lol:

I'm still not entirely sold on the panel temp being a big issue.. being squeeky clean seems to be the most important.. and aslong as the panels are not freezing cold its not a problem in my opinion (if they are below the 20's just give it more time to cure between coats)


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

What a fantastic effort, nice one.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks mate.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I'm lovin' the mirror like finish. 10/10 for results, effort & balls. Fun wee car you have there too.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Good evening people, well my car is finally finished after quite a few hours up the garage. really really pleased with it, Also got round to wrapping my roof in 3m carbon fibre, wasn't 100% sure how it was going to look but I'm chuffed to bits with it. looks ace in my eyes. Right onto my special treatment for the little clio, Its called GTechniq EXO Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating its the latest technology and its the dogs ********. The water beading and sheeting is insane, it offers unbeatable protection up to 5 years with a very crisp reflection,

Hope you like...


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

3 videos to show the beading/ sheeting.


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

That G Techniq does look the dogs *******

Is it about £125?


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

correct well worth it, you really should feel how my paint feels when you touch it, words cant describe it. it just feels super super slippy, the way the water just rolls off. i applied 6 coats in total.


----------



## Black-Hawk (May 25, 2012)

Excellent job, I'm doing similar to my black car this weekend, did you concider leaving it unpolished for the Matt finish?


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

i see ye good luck, might take longer than a weekend, I do love the matt finish but i also love maximum shine. I only wet sanded to remove the orange peel, and the pictures sort of speak for themselves.


----------



## tontsy (Apr 19, 2012)

i wish i had the balls to do some wet sanding!


----------



## Black-Hawk (May 25, 2012)

martinclarkie said:


> i see ye good luck, might take longer than a weekend, I do love the matt finish but i also love maximum shine. I only wet sanded to remove the orange peel, and the pictures sort of speak for themselves.


To be fair the paint on my car was'nt to bad, made a start tonight and did the boot lid and a quarter panel, but it started to drizzle before i'd finished the 1/4:wall:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

What an awesome job. Makes all the effort of wet sanding worthwhile when you see the depth of those reflections


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

fingers crossed for winning May's competition.


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

That looks stunning


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally getting round to sorting the garage out, thrown loads away garage is looking much better, Also got a nice modern shelving unit for all my car cleaning products which looks much better. Just need to paint the walls at some point...










Thanks Martin.


----------



## Lupen (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning car mate, The missus has a RB 197. Although she has fallen out of love with it this weekend as the flexies have started blowing and looking down the barrle of a £1100 bill. So the car is in the dog house ATM.....


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is amazing work! Great read, lovely car also!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, it looks awesome.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> Stunning car mate, The missus has a RB 197. Although she has fallen out of love with it this weekend as the flexies have started blowing and looking down the barrle of a £1100 bill. So the car is in the dog house ATM.....


Oh dear mate sorry to hear that. You part of the clio 197 forum because there is a Renault dealer man who sells genuine parts at discounted prices.

Ive also just noticed your from Gloucester, about a hour from me. I know a really good renault specialist who is much cheaper than the dealers, had my cambelt water pump and full service for like £450 odd, If you want the details let me know.

Martin.


----------



## martinclarkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Also thank you for all your comments i really look forward to reading them after all my hard work on my clio,


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

martinclarkie said:


> Oh dear mate sorry to hear that. You part of the clio 197 forum because there is a Renault dealer man who sells genuine parts at discounted prices.
> 
> Ive also just noticed your from Gloucester, about a hour from me. I know a really good renault specialist who is much cheaper than the dealers, had my cambelt water pump and full service for like £450 odd, If you want the details let me know.
> 
> Martin.


Yeah shes on the 197/200.net forum. The part itsself is about £600 odd but you need to drop the subframe out to gain access to the manifold. We went to Trade n Save (local Renault specialest) some on 197.net have raved about this place too but the bill was £991 but they were going to do a deal with us as half the engine is out to do the cam belt too as thats due in December. But your quote of £450 is a bloody good deal.

If you could PM me details or PM kirsty.hopkins21 on 197.net thats would be great. Thanks very much.


----------

